# My low tech tanks



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks. Since that pic was taken I've thinned out the dwarf sag some, added a bit of anubias nana here and there on rocks and driftwood, and covered that volcano bubbler with java ferns. Oh and I changed the gravel in the 5g to black. - looks alot better.


----------



## mief (Nov 27, 2007)

The first one looks very lush, good job. Maybe a little too empty in the middle, but that sword is a pretty cool centerpiece if you are looking for that effect. Plants and fish look happy and healthy, that's the most important thing.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

mief said:


> The first one looks very lush, good job. Maybe a little too empty in the middle, but that sword is a pretty cool centerpiece if you are looking for that effect. Plants and fish look happy and healthy, that's the most important thing.


Well I wanted an area where I could actually see the fish swimming around a bit..........................


----------



## cmf0106 (May 26, 2010)

They are both fantastic, but the first one is simply beautiful. What plant lines the bottom of the first tank? Also, do you have any words of advice or resources you could share for a first time low tech planted aquarium? 

Thanks


----------



## Digital (Apr 4, 2008)

That 40 really looks good


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

The groundcover on the 40g is dwarf sag. I really have no advice for a newbie, lol. The 40g was my first real planted tank and I just stuck plants in there and if they grew it was good and if they died then I replaced them with something else. I got the sword and most of the java ferns from Petco (the ones in the plastic tubes) and any other plants I got from members on a board similiar to this one.

One thing I like to do is glue java ferns or other rhizome plants to rocks, driftwood and decor so that I have plants at all levels. That java fern in the upper left hand corner is glued to a tall stump and really adds a bit of interest in that area.

The pic looks a bit one dimensional but in person and up close there are various plants at all heights and you can also see the decor a bit better.


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

Glue? please elaborate.

Nice tanks!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Super glue.


----------



## Larry Grenier (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks Wendy, I've done that with corals but hadn't thought of it for plants. 

Thinking...


----------



## ryndisher (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah glue is one method of attatching plants to driftwood, if your going to try to glue moss your better off going with the thread.


----------



## pjrichar (May 6, 2010)

so you just have light and nothing else on first tank,,, ferts etc etc,,, ???


----------



## Basilisk (Mar 1, 2004)

The 40 looks great, gives the impression of a true low tech, slow paced, almost self managed, healthy tank.

Pretty nice.


----------



## globali (May 29, 2010)

> the 40 looks great ...


.
.
.


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

pjrichar said:


> so you just have light and nothing else on first tank,,, ferts etc etc,,, ???


That is correct.


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

Love the large sword in the back! How big is that thing?


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

It's about 26 inches high I guess. I've had it since I started my tank 3 years ago and I divide it about once a year. Below is a pic of when I started the tank 3 years ago and then another of it about a year ago.



















I appreciate everyones comments!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Haha now that I'm looking at these pics I kinda liked it when it was brand new and not so crowded. But I really think the plants help keep the tank healthy so I just more or less let them do their thing. Oh and in the first pic above that groundcover plant is a fake. In the second one the stuff is real but it didn't do well.


----------



## WildNatureLuver (May 30, 2010)

WOW , that looks very nice , wish i could have a tank like that !!!


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Nicee tankk!!


----------



## bbehring (Jul 10, 2009)

so what species is your sword and what is the grass growing in the front? Also what is the stem plant in the back left corner? Love your tank, looks great!


----------



## EntoCraig (Jun 7, 2010)

:icon_eek: SWEET


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

No clue what species the sword is - whatever species comes in the plastic tubes at Petco. The front grass-like plant is dwarf sag, and the taller plants with a hint of red to them are some form of hygro.


----------



## Chaos_Being (May 18, 2010)

That dwarf sag looks great. I may have to use some of that as patches of ground cover in my 55 gallon


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome tanks!! I remeber a few years back when I saw your tank on petfish.net. They've realy grown!


----------



## wendyjo (Feb 20, 2009)

Ooooh you're a Petfisher!


----------

